# Wireless Card Disapears ... A22m [solved]

## patrickdlewis

I figure  this is hardware so I put it here.

I have a IBM A22m laptop with built in wireless card that partially uses a pcmcia slot.  

When I run the LiveCD it is detected and drivers work and it shows up as a wireless ethernet connection using iwconfig, however after I install the kernel from the CD and boot up it is no loger detected at all.  It is only viable using 

```
lspcmcia
```

 when running the livecd but it is not viable when on the  hdd kernel.  Does anyone have any ideas on what could be the cause of the card not detecting.  I have done a good deal of research on my own even trying to dissect the differences between my kernel build the cd's kernel build.

added 31 March 07 1100L MST

After a some research and  putting several posts together I found that my issue whats related to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-514082.html I used the solution in this to fix the issue. Last edited by patrickdlewis on Sun Apr 01, 2007 5:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

Please post output of:

```

lspcmcia

```

when on LiveCD, along with:

```

lspci

```

I need to know what modules were detected that aren't when you boot your harddrive

----------

## patrickdlewis

Note Socket 0 Device 0:      [orinoco_cs]            (bus ID: 0.0) does not apear in the boot from my hard drive.

```
livecd gentoo # lspcmcia

Socket 0 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]         (bus ID: 0000:00:02.0)

Socket 0 Device 0:      [orinoco_cs]            (bus ID: 0.0)

Socket 1 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]         (bus ID: 0000:00:02.1)

  CardBus card -- see "lspci" for more information
```

```

livecd gentoo # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c556B CardBus [Tornado] (rev 20)

00:03.1 Communication controller: 3Com Corporation Mini PCI 56k Winmodem (rev 20)

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)

00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

06:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

06:00.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

06:00.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

```

Live CD Loaded Modules - not all are used by my laptop like i dont have IEEE 1394

```
livecd run # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  178400  8

snd_seq_midi            5312  0

snd_pcm_oss            26944  0

snd_mixer_oss          12480  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            21696  0

snd_seq_midi_event      3616  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                32368  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

parport_pc             26788  0

parport                21832  1 parport_pc

floppy                 45156  0

pcspkr                  1760  0

orinoco_cs             11076  1

orinoco                29652  1 orinoco_cs

hermes                  4512  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco

pcmcia                 24300  1 orinoco_cs

firmware_class          6240  1 pcmcia

yenta_socket           17516  5

rsrc_nonstatic          8256  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            23284  4 orinoco_cs,pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

snd_cs46xx             62472  0

snd_rawmidi            14272  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_cs46xx

snd_seq_device          4364  4 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         63424  1 snd_cs46xx

snd_ac97_bus            1248  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                45156  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_cs46xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              14212  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    30564  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_cs46xx,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6024  2 snd_cs46xx,snd_pcm

3c59x                  31368  0

mii                     3008  1 3c59x

intel_agp              15292  1

agpgart                17888  1 intel_agp

rtc                     8660  0

nfs                    79276  0

lockd                  41416  1 nfs

sunrpc                100540  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   143884  0

dm_mirror              14128  0

dm_mod                 36024  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                6180  0

sata_mv                12712  0

ata_piix                8036  0

ahci                   10756  0

sata_qstor              6372  0

sata_vsc                5380  0

sata_uli                4772  0

sata_sis                5188  0

sata_sx4                9732  0

sata_nv                 6212  0

sata_via                5636  0

sata_svw                4900  0

sata_sil24              7780  0

sata_sil                6408  0

sata_promise            7748  0

libata                 40044  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   15848  0

ohci1394               25456  0

ieee1394               55416  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8960  0

ohci_hcd               14468  0

uhci_hcd               16296  0

usb_storage            55456  0

usbhid                 31488  0

ehci_hcd               21608  0

usbcore                80448  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

----------

## patrickdlewis

From Harddrive boot

```
localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  188640  8

parport_pc             28164  0

parport                24264  1 parport_pc

floppy                 45380  0

pcspkr                  1920  0

i2c_piix4               6092  0

i2c_core               11872  1 i2c_piix4

snd_cs46xx             66120  1

snd_rawmidi            14784  1 snd_cs46xx

snd_seq_device          4460  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         72800  1 snd_cs46xx

snd_ac97_bus            1280  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                45892  3 snd_cs46xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              14820  1 snd_pcm

snd                    31684  7 snd_cs46xx,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6504  2 snd_cs46xx,snd_pcm

3c59x                  32808  0

mii                     3360  1 3c59x

yenta_socket           19628  4

rsrc_nonstatic          8704  1 yenta_socket

intel_agp              17852  1

agpgart                19092  1 intel_agp

rtc                     9140  0

tg3                    92356  0

e1000                  95200  0

nfs                    96348  0

lockd                  46472  1 nfs

sunrpc                110908  2 nfs,lockd

raid10                 19232  0

raid1                  18688  0

raid0                   6528  0

dm_mirror              15632  0

dm_mod                 38584  1 dm_mirror

sbp2                   17732  0

ohci1394               27760  0

ieee1394               58232  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9248  0

usbhid                 33120  0

ohci_hcd               15172  0

uhci_hcd               17576  0

usb_storage            60480  0

ehci_hcd               22312  0

usbcore                88292  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

localhost ~ #

```

```
localhost ~ # lspcmcia

Socket 0 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]         (bus ID: 0000:00:02.0)

Socket 1 Bridge:        [yenta_cardbus]         (bus ID: 0000:00:02.1)

  CardBus card -- see "lspci" for more information

localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c556B CardBus [Tornado] (rev 20)

00:03.1 Communication controller: 3Com Corporation Mini PCI 56k Winmodem (rev 20)

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)

00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

06:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

06:00.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

06:00.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

```

----------

## eyoung100

From your hard drive, please print:

```

dmesg

/usr/src/linux/.config

```

----------

## patrickdlewis

```
localhost ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP Mon Mar 19 21:50:30 MDT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fffec00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fffec00 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 131056) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   131056

  HighMem    131056 ->   131056

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   131056

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 991 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 125969 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f7120

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06041090  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff57b2

ACPI: FADT (v001 IBM    TP-A21m  0x06041090  0x00000000) @ 0x1fffeb65

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06041090  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1fffebd9

ACPI: DSDT (v001 IBM    TP-A21m  0x06041090 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dff80000)

Detected 896.702 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 130033

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (0140a000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c03fa000 soft=c03f2000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513564k/524224k available (2132k kernel code, 10088k reserved, 585k data, 256k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 704 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 495 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdfff0000   ( 511 MB)

      .init : 0xc03ad000 - 0xc03ed000   ( 256 kB)

      .data : 0xc03153f2 - 0xc03a7894   ( 585 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03153f2   (2132 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1794.38 BogoMIPS (lpj=8971937)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 0a

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2182k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd94f, last bus=7

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 1000-103f claimed by PIIX4 ACPI

PCI quirk: region 1040-104f claimed by PIIX4 SMB

PIIX4 devres C PIO at 15e8-15ef

PIIX4 devres I PIO at 03f0-03f7

PIIX4 devres J PIO at 002e-002f

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PSER] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [PSIO] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x103f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1040-0x104f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe0f has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x15e0-0x15ef has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: f4200000-f5ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 38000000-380fffff

PCI: Bus 2, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: 00001400-000014ff

  IO window: 00002400-000024ff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-31ffffff

  MEM window: 32000000-33ffffff

PCI: Bus 6, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:02.1

  IO window: 00002800-000028ff

  IO window: 00002c00-00002cff

  PREFETCH window: 34000000-35ffffff

  MEM window: 36000000-37ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1174434953.610:1): initialized

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0c: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1c00-0x1c07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1c08-0x1c0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HITACHI_DK23BA-20B, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY CD-RW CRX700E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=41344/15/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 256k freed

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001c20

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /class/input/input1

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 1028152k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1028152k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 440BX Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:02.0 [1014:0130]

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:02.0, mfunc 0x00001000, devctl 0x66

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000010

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:02.1 [1014:0130]

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:02.1, mfunc 0x00001000, devctl 0x66

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000020

pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0

cs: warning: no high memory space available!

pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:06:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:06:00.0: irq 11, io mem 0x36000000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:06:00.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:06:00.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:06:00.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:06:00.1: irq 11, io mem 0x36001000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:06:00.2 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.2[C] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:06:00.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:06:00.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:06:00.2: irq 11, io mem 0x36002000

ehci_hcd 0000:06:00.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech USB RECEIVER as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB RECEIVER] on usb-0000:06:00.1-1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:00:03.0: 3Com PCI 3c556B Laptop Hurricane at e0910400.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

cs46xx: failure waiting for FIFO command to complete

eth0:  setting full-duplex.

piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: Found 0000:00:07.3 device

piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: IBM system detected; this module may corrupt your serial eeprom! Refusing to load module!

piix4_smbus: probe of 0000:00:07.3 failed with error -1

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x3bc, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

/usr/src/linux/.config

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5
> ...

 

Moderator edit: removed configuration items listed in the following post and added termination to the quoted /usr/src/linux/.config. -- desultory

----------

## patrickdlewis

I see it cut off the last part:

 *Quote:*   

> # USB Serial Converter support
> 
> #
> 
> CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m
> ...

 

----------

## eyoung100

See The Linux ORiNOCO Driver to see the driver we need to emerge

Since your using an older kernel without the Orinco Driver built in, we need to run:

```

emerge orinoco orinoco-fwutils

```

If upon emerge the emerge complains that the module is incompatible, recompile the kernel with the native 802.11g stack turned off

(This should not effect you, due to the fact that your config looks like a genkernel, but just in case...)

Anyhow, let me know if that worked...

----------

## patrickdlewis

This is were it gets weird because i thought that originally but I am not sure what to make of this because the emerge fails every time.

```
localhost ~ # emerge orinoco orinoco-fwutils

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-wireless/orinoco-0.15_rc4 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking orinoco-0.15rc4.tar.gz ;-)

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.19-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   orinoco-0.15_rc4 requires Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol) (CONFIG_HERMES) to be DISABLED.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/orinoco-0.15_rc4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1555:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 668:   Called pkg_setup

  orinoco-0.15_rc4.ebuild, line 33:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 459:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

  linux-info.eclass, line 572:   Called check_extra_config

  linux-info.eclass, line 471:   Called die

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Should I just recompile the kernel without the  *Quote:*   

> (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol) (CONFIG_HERMES)  

 enabled. 

Also you said i have a older kernel, what is the current kernel and would that solve my problems?

----------

## eyoung100

If you want to know how to do this right, I'll take away your crutch(genkernel)... If you want it fast, just:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

genkernel --menuconfig all

```

Sorry if the Kernel Sections aren't named right, but I'm not on my Gentoo box ATM

Find The:

Device Drivers Section -->

Network Device Support -->

Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support -->

* Remove the M from everything with Hermes in the name (only five)

Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support -->

* Remove the M from everything with Hermes in the name (only one)

Press ESC until you see save screen, Save Configuration

and then run:

```

nano -w .config

```

Doublecheck that these sections now look like this:

```

# 

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support 

# 

[ ... ]

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set 

# CONFIG_PLX_HERMES is not set 

# CONFIG_TMD_HERMES is not set 

# CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_HERMES is not set

[ ... ]

# 

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support 

# 

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES is not set 

[ ... ]

```

If it doesn't match run:

```

genkernel --menuconfig all

```

Once matched run (before the big payoff):

```

reboot (make sure grub points to new kernel)

```

Almost there.  Try reemerging the driver:

```

emerge orinoco orinoco-fwutils

```

And now for the payoff:

```

reboot

```

Your card should now be working...

```

lspcmcia

```

should now match the LiveCD.  Same for:

```

lspci and lsmod

```

The bit about the old kernel was my mistake.  I thought that the Orinco driver was built into 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (this is the most up-to-date).  If you want to try this without genkernel, just PM me... or see this Topic: Updating KC11 - kernel compiling for the beginner.  Be aware they are updating it for inclusion as a Sticky etc., so take it more as an overview for now.

----------

## patrickdlewis

Well is kinda worked not i face a new problem with the orinoco emerge

```
localhost ~ # emerge orinoco

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/orinoco-0.15_rc4 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking orinoco-0.15rc4.tar.gz ;-)

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.19-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking orinoco-0.15rc4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/orinoco-0.15_rc4/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/orinoco-0.15_rc4/work/orinoco-0.15rc4 ...

 * Preparing hermes module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build M=/var/tmp/portage/orinoco-0.15_rc4/work/orinoco-0.15rc4 KERNELRELEASE= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/orinoco-0.15_rc4/work/orinoco-0.15rc4/orinoco_nortel.o

/var/tmp/portage/orinoco-0.15_rc4/work/orinoco-0.15rc4/orinoco_nortel.c:43:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/orinoco-0.15_rc4/work/orinoco-0.15rc4/orinoco_nortel.c:52:

/var/tmp/portage/orinoco-0.15_rc4/work/orinoco-0.15rc4/orinoco_pci.h: In function 'orinoco_pci_resume':

/var/tmp/portage/orinoco-0.15_rc4/work/orinoco-0.15rc4/orinoco_pci.h:88: warning: passing argument 2 of 'request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/orinoco-0.15_rc4/work/orinoco-0.15rc4/orinoco_pci.h:84: warning: ignoring return value of 'pci_enable_device', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/orinoco-0.15_rc4/work/orinoco-0.15rc4/orinoco_nortel.c: In function 'orinoco_nortel_init_one':

/var/tmp/portage/orinoco-0.15_rc4/work/orinoco-0.15rc4/orinoco_nortel.c:203: warning: passing argument 2 of 'request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/orinoco-0.15_rc4/work/orinoco-0.15rc4/orinoco_nortel.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/orinoco-0.15_rc4/work/orinoco-0.15rc4] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/orinoco-0.15_rc4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  orinoco-0.15_rc4.ebuild, line 69:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 511:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNEL_PATH=/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## eyoung100

Please post output of:

```

equery list | grep pcmcia

```

If your system complains that equery is unknown:

```

emerge gentoolkit

```

Boy, I sure hope we dont have to compile from the website, but we may if my hunch is correct

----------

## patrickdlewis

```
localhost ~ # equery list | grep pcmcia

sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8-r2

sys-apps/pcmciautils-014-r1

virtual/pcmcia-2.6.13

```

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Hi, patrickdlewis,

it's OFF

After some research on xorg.conf for A22m, I don't find it.

Is it possible to post your xorg.conf please?

Thanks a lot

----------

## patrickdlewis

I will have to get back to you on posting the xorg.conf, but i had no issues using the automatic config when i set it up originally. 

When you say it is off, what are you referring to?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

It's OFF because i asked you informations about your xorg.conf, not about wireless card disapears.

Some people in french forum had problems with his xorg.conf on A22m.

Sorry for my bad english   :Rolling Eyes: 

So if you can post after your etc/X11/xorg.conf just to see this file?

Thanks

----------

